

Prismatic wants to be the newspaper for a digital age - rpsubhub
http://gigaom.com/2012/05/03/prismatic-wants-to-be-the-newspaper-for-a-digital-age/

======
revorad
This is the first personalised news app that seems to work quite well, at
least for me. I don't like their web UI too much (the little widgets with
scrollbars are too painfully similar to the new unusable Gmail design). But
it's still minimal enough and the content good enough that I keep using it.

I think they'd do well to just focus on the content and simplify the UI to a
basic webpage.

~~~
bradfordcross
We'd really like to get some detailed feedback on what's not working for you
about the design. feedback@getprismatic.com

------
salimmadjd
I love their technology, but don't like their design either. I've read some of
their recent design blog post, and I'm getting a vibe that they think they're
to good for feedback.

The reality is that their page design is more driven by look at how clean my
design is rather than let's make it easier for people to quickly glance and
pick most interesting content in the list.

~~~
bradfordcross
We love to get feedback on the design issues feedback@getprismatic.com

We know there's a lot wrong with the details you're bringing up. There are
some items in the trackers that deal with helping you see more quickly why a
particular story might be interesting, so we're happy to hear more ideas about
this.

------
jrfinkel
If you want an invite, this link will work for about 16 more hours:
<http://getprismatic.com/inviteportal?ref=jrfinkel>

